# Immersion Blenders



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

So, been reading some, and it seems several folks on here are pretty fond of Waring. Has anyone had any experience with DeLonghi or Viking brand? I keep breaking the cheapos, so just going to spend a few extra dollars and buy a decent one. Around $100 is the top of my budget. Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless you are going to run it over with your truck you won't break a Waring, it is what most use in commercial kitchens. My waring I use in soap classes can be found at Targets but also on their site for less than $100. My DIL to be, with a coupon got me a spare at Target for $50. Waring Pro.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

They have this one for $66 on Amazon right now.. http://www.amazon.com/Waring-Commer...4379&sr=8-4&keywords=waring+immersion+blender or this for $71, not sure what the difference is http://www.amazon.com/Waring-Light-...4379&sr=8-5&keywords=waring+immersion+blender
Pretty much the only reason I am looking at the others is because they come with the chopper thing also. I wouldn't cross the blender with food obviously, but don't see the harm in using the handle for other things. I need a new food chopper, mine is MIA from the move, lol.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

My Waring doesn't come apart so cleaning it is a bit of a challenge, and it's extremely top-heavy. For everyday soap making, I use the Cuisinart that I purchased at Bed Bath & Beyond several years ago. For lotion making I have my old Braun that's still going great. If you do decide to purchase a Waring, my advice is to spend the extra money on the model that comes apart. Caroline


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't make the mistake of buying the "commercial" Waring blender. My Waring Pro is on the way out so I thought I would buy a super heavy duty one. It sure is. Very heavy. Really can't use it and certainly can't use for more than one color. Although it would be great for a super large batch (if you can man-handle the thing).


----------

